# 10% Ethenol OK!?!?!?



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

I put premium in my 06 350z; is it ok to use premium that has 10% ethenol mixed in!?? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

bommart said:


> I put premium in my 06 350z; is it ok to use premium that has 10% ethenol mixed in!?? Thanks for the help!


I have not personally used a ethenol mix but why would you want to mix the gas?


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

It's already mixed; you have probably already used it, Spongerider. Yes, your car will be fine.


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

My research pints to E14 being the upper limit before fuel system and ECU mods have to be made. All cars can take E10 as it can be found in may gasolines around the USA.


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

E10 is the new federal requirement.


----------

